# Another what not to do!



## deevo (Feb 1, 2012)

View attachment 221131
View attachment 221133
View attachment 221134
View attachment 221135
View attachment 221129
We got a call earlier today ( I am a Volunteer Firefighter) for a tree down on a hydro wire, well I got there first. Apparently 2 of the contractors thought they would try and fall this maple tree, they were on a ladder and cut it 10' up, didn't go the way they wanted (went the opposite direction) and took out a 26 KV line! They were very lucky they weren't hurt or killed. Look at the 3/8 nylon rope they tried to use (to no avail) I tore them a new one after I saw that! So did the hydro crew leader when he arrived! No power in our sub division for 4 hours! They won't like the bill they get from hydro after this one!


----------



## deevo (Feb 1, 2012)

View attachment 221230


Here is there wonderful rope work!


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 7, 2012)

looks fail proof to me!! lol thought you actually dropped a tree on my ex's house when i saw the title of the thread :msp_w00t:


----------



## deevo (Feb 7, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> looks fail proof to me!! lol thought you actually dropped a tree on my ex's house when i saw the title of the thread :msp_w00t:



No that is next week I am doing those Willows, the ice on the lake wasn't thick enough after the mini warm spell we had last week. Just give me the address and a nice ol' load of willow will be dropped off free of charge! One is actually a bit sketchy... it's got a hole in it big enough to put a whole arm through and runs 6' up and down! Gonna have to strap it. Both them are going to be felled onto the ice! Will get some pics or vids when we do it. I was going to name the thread treetards at it again!


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Bass lake is froze solid I take it? Can't say the same for simcoe. Should be a lot of fun! My first fire call was a tree limb on the lines, hydro was already on scene dealing with it, stupid call really but glad the treetards weren't hurt lol.


----------



## deevo (Feb 8, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Bass lake is froze solid I take it? Can't say the same for simcoe. Should be a lot of fun! My first fire call was a tree limb on the lines, hydro was already on scene dealing with it, stupid call really but glad the treetards weren't hurt lol.



Yep, it's a pretty shallow lake, frozen enough to drop the willows on anyway! Got a few calls today for some big jobs in the same area!


----------



## Youngbuck20 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sure isn't a shortage of trees in that little area that's for sure, just beat out taplins tree service, please!


----------



## deevo (Feb 9, 2012)

Youngbuck20 said:


> Sure isn't a shortage of trees in that little area that's for sure, just beat out taplins tree service, please!



Ha that's funny! There are a lot of companies hurting for work around here, got lowballed on a job last week that the person who did it i am sure just broke even. Had 4 workers on site. Homeowner tried to get me to match his price, I said forget about it! Not worth getting anything out for!


----------

